# Cherche modèle imprimante 12volts pour IPAD ou Mac book



## PAULUX (5 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,

Je cherche un modèle d'imprimante pour travailler à l'extérieur sur une prise de voiture 12 volts et avec un macbook ou Ipad (plus fin) pour mon activité de dépannage.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (6 Mai 2012)

Bonjour, 

Je te conseille de t'orienter vers une solution d'imprimante qui intègre une batterie : une imprimante consomme beaucoup d'énergie, plus que ce que peuvent fournir deux ports USB en même temps. 
(J'ai rien dit, je croyais que tu voulais alimenter l'imprimante par le port USB)

À moins d'une nouvelle technique d'impression novatrice, je ne pense pas que cela soit déjà commercialisé.

Si cela est envisageable pour toi, les imprimantes thermiques portables existent aussi : exemple


----------

